# New to RVs. What's needed?



## jonkayak (Aug 26, 2012)

I spent a lot of my weekends in high school camping with my friends family and their pop, but that thing was a glorified tent on wheels. Then in college tent camping was the thing to do so I'm not new to camping. Now in my mid 30's (and my wife's fear of being eatin by a bear  ) me and the wife have taken the plunge and hopefully we will be the owners of a small travel trailer tomorrow and if not tomorrow then in a few short weeks. The question I have is what are some of the things we need to beware of as I have never had a camper with working toliets, shower, hot h2o, heaters and a/c? Just hoping for a few pointers before I get to the middle of now where and find myself wondering what to do. Thanks in advance.


----------



## donald-f (Aug 27, 2012)

Check the ceiling and make sure there is not any signs that it leaks. Beware if the ceiling is freshly painted. Check tires for dry rot. Check the things you have listed in your post.
Happy camping.


----------



## riprap (Aug 27, 2012)

If you're going new the dealer should explain how to work everything. If used it's going to be trial and error or take someone who knows. Like said above check the ceiling and pay attention to the floors. Check for soft spots in the bathroom, front door, everywhere. If you have the money and are very serious, most people that own campers will be happy to show you how everything works.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Sep 4, 2012)

Things I think you'll need: Hose, sewer hose, extension cord, wheel chocks, some boards to run up on to help level the trailer side to side, some sort of outside lighting, flashlights, some sort of pad or rug to put outside the door to help keep dirt out of the trailer, broom, black water tank chemcals, some folding lawn or bag chairs, some ant spray to spray completely around everything on the trailer that touches the ground. I'd take along some extra drinking water, campground water sometimes isn't too good. Oh....bear spray for the wife :-D


----------



## Greene728 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bob Shaw said:


> Things I think you'll need: Hose, sewer hose, extension cord, wheel chocks, some boards to run up on to help level the trailer side to side, some sort of outside lighting, flashlights, some sort of pad or rug to put outside the door to help keep dirt out of the trailer, broom, black water tank chemcals, some folding lawn or bag chairs, some ant spray to spray completely around everything on the trailer that touches the ground. I'd take along some extra drinking water, campground water sometimes isn't too good. Oh....bear spray for the wife :-D



Spot on ^


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 7, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Don't ferget the bermoody shorts...the floweredy ones !!



Be sure to wear socks with sandals. Seriously what about electrical stuff like plug adapters, etc.


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 9, 2012)

Check around the AC and check the storage area for smells and rot


----------



## jonkayak (Sep 10, 2012)

We finally got one. Thanks to everyone for the advice. We went with a Jayco 185RB 2013 model. It's not large but it's big enough for the two of us. We got to give it a quick one night run this past Friday night at Hard Labor State Park. I think I have realized that we need a rolling dump tank since the holding tanks are rather small on this unit. 

The best part about getting this camper is seeing that my wife is excited about going camping.


----------



## riprap (Sep 12, 2012)

jonkayak said:


> We finally got one. Thanks to everyone for the advice. We went with a Jayco 185RB 2013 model. It's not large but it's big enough for the two of us. We got to give it a quick one night run this past Friday night at Hard Labor State Park. I think I have realized that we need a rolling dump tank since the holding tanks are rather small on this unit.
> 
> The best part about getting this camper is seeing that my wife is excited about going camping.



The nicer the camper, the more women get excited about going camping.


----------



## jonkayak (Sep 14, 2012)

riprap said:


> The nicer the camper, the more women get excited about going camping.



The funny thing is that I was ready to get a 5th wheel but she picked it out and said she wanted something small so we would spend more time outdoors vs being in the camper.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Sep 14, 2012)

When I was younger, I loved my pop-up and I could  camp places I can't with my 5'er. I liked the rustic sites in some state parks. When the kids grew-up and moved-out, I got my first 5'er and kept going larger. Now, at 40' I can't get into many of the campgrounds I used to like. But I like 50 amp and being able to run both air conditioners.


----------



## Showman (Sep 14, 2012)

As far as needing a Rolling Blackwater Tank,  If you are in a decent campground, use their facilities as much as you can (showers, potties, washers/dryers if they have them).  Get a water filter (you can get them at Wal-Mart that screw onto the main waterline in the camping section).  Make sure you have a Water Pressure Regulator on your water line.  We have been in a couple campgrounds that had water pressure over 60psi and blew out a fitting in our bathroom-what a mess it made.  Most campgrounds will be fine on it but it always better to be safe than sorry.  From time to time, operate the Plumbing Valves to make sure they are not stuck open/closed, operate the toilet valve, put the type of chemicals in the tank that will have a lubricating property for those valves.  When we are not using our camper, we usually keep the refrigerator running. Clean the Door Seal often as they will grunge up in a hurry.  Not really using it (well, I do keep drinks in it for when I just want to get out of the house).  Run the A/C unit also.  Here is a really helpful tip: There is an accessory Heater Unit that attaches to the A/C (heat strip).  It will save you a load of gas during cold weather camping (assuming you are hooked up to electricity).  Also, if you plan on camping when the weather is below freezing, wrap your water line with that heater tape and put foam pipe insulation on  to prevent it from freezing both inside and outside the camper.  If you are going to have to store your camper away from your home make sure all water lines are drained, the freshwater tank is drained and some kind of antifreeze designed for potable water systems is put in.  Just remember to flush all that out before you use it again.

Tires:  Before you move the camper anywhere, always, always, always check the tire pressures and lug nuts.  Make sure you have the right size spare tire also (with the right bolt pattern) and a good Jack and lug wrench.  I lost a tire once (busted all the lugs loose).  Not fun having to limp home on 3 tires, praying all the way.  We had stopped at a large Sporting Goods store in Lawranceville after a trip up to Toccoa, Ga.  Went in and spent a couple hours, came back out, didn't check the lugs and tires, lost it at about MM130 on I-75.  We did check them when we left Toccoa and all were tight and the tires had the correct tire pressure.  Come to find out later on (about a month later) that we were not the only ones that had a problem after stopping there to shop and add to the wish list.  Someone messed with 3 or more of others camper tires while we were inside.  So, always check after you stop somewhere.  

Hope this helps make your camping trips very enjoyable and hope you never have problems with wild Bears.


----------



## FROGSLAYER (Jan 26, 2013)

One thing important to know, that no one told me, is to make sure your canopy (if you have one) is lower on one side in case of rain! I went to bed with clear skies and there was a storm over night that filled the canopy like a pool! Needles to say it bowed the roller(?) and stretched the material.


----------



## creo971 (Jan 26, 2013)

Wind is a frequent destroyer of awnings. Always use tie-downs (2) on your awning when it is deployed. That's Always!! Have fun, relax & enjoy.


----------



## shea900 (Jan 26, 2013)

Bob Shaw said:


> Things I think you'll need: Hose, sewer hose, extension cord, wheel chocks, some boards to run up on to help level the trailer side to side, some sort of outside lighting, flashlights, some sort of pad or rug to put outside the door to help keep dirt out of the trailer, broom, black water tank chemcals, some folding lawn or bag chairs, some ant spray to spray completely around everything on the trailer that touches the ground. I'd take along some extra drinking water, campground water sometimes isn't too good. Oh....bear spray for the wife :-D



...and TP!


----------



## msjjd (Jan 27, 2013)

Some campgrounds have cable tv,for the ones do not I have a satellite dish on a homemade mount and Itake my receiver from the shop and use a sat. Signal finder to set it up it only takes a few minutes.


----------

